# New 25rss This Weekend



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi All,









Just wanted to say hello and thank everyone on this board for their wonderful help.

This board was one of the reasons I selected the OB.

After looking at various brands, I narrowed it down to the 2006 25RSS and a 2007 Cougar 5fw.

Since I just got the Titan in March, the DW said no to getting a new F350. Maybe we will change once the 2008s arrive. I would like a diesel since we also have a Malibu 23' wakeboard boat.

Having access to this forum is a comforting thought knowing I can obtain help from fellow OBers.

The PDI went well. Just two items I need fixed (underbelly has an area taped, discoloration and small spackle spots on the ceiling)

Per the recommendations on this forum, I purchased the Equalizer hitch and Prodigy controller from RVwholesalers.com. I installed the Prodigy Sat. morning at home and installed the hitch at the dealership myself that afternoon. Suprisingly, everything went well. The starting configuration of 5 washers and hole 5 on the L-brackets dropped the front zero and the back down 1 inch. I suppose the minimal drop is due to the light tongue of the 25RSS model.

Thanks again,

Regards,

mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like it was a success. Glad everything went well and hope you enjoy the 25RSS as much as we like ours.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mark!









Congrats on your new 25rss and welcome to the world of Outback ownership









Sounds like you did great on the installation of your Prodigy and Equalizer...It'll take a little time to get things on the hitch dialed in, but once you do, you will love it









Take care and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 25rss and happy camping


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 25!! Make many great memories









Scott


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome and congrats! Sounds like you are making some wise choices! Good Luck with the new camper.

-Sam


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the family! Enjoy the new TT and wonderfull memories you will make with it.

Jeff


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback...you are going to love it!

Where are you from? Perhaps you can find a local rally and meet some of us Face-to-Face.

Here is the link to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8935


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. The spackle spots will probably come off with a moist sponge. Gilligan doesn't worry too much about covering a staple hole with a 4-inch swath of spackle. Actually, I think it's some kind of RV grade dry type of caulk or something. Enjoy your TT.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark S,

Glad to have you with us. Welcome to Outbackers. You're gonna love this site.

Enjoy your new trailer and check in with us often.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

From one 25RSS'er to another....

*WELCOME ABOARD! *


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

From another 25RSS. We love ours. Enjoy yours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

btw, don't forget to vote in the Poll re: "What model do you own?"

Outbacks Rock!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!









Now it's time for an LCD TV, flip-out kitchen drawer replacement, tilt down bathroom cabinet conversion...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, MarkS!*








And congratulations!









The drop you are getting on your Titan is about as good as you are going to see with the Equal-i-zer. Your combination should tow very well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

You IMHO you made an excellent choice on brand and model.

Enjoy.

Rita


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome MarkS to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 25RSS nice model

Don


----------

